# Stevens SMC Flight ES Carbon Hardtail komplett XT



## tokla4130 (7. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stevens-SMC-Flight-ES-Carbon-MTB-Hardtail-20-/150919030826?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item232379a82a&_uhb=1#ht_805wt_1414


----------

